# LSD and ABS



## 96drifter (Feb 15, 2004)

just got my 96 zenki SE

i remember like a month ago i found a site that told me how to tell if i have ABS and LSD....does anyone know of any ways to tell, like VIN # or stickers somewhere...

thanks


----------



## 96drifter (Feb 15, 2004)

nevermind, found my answer

for anyone else that want to know what they do/do not have

http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/limited_slip_differential.htm


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

could've got the answer from my sticky or from the faq


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

actually, i think your sticky only mentioned where to get lsds from, it didnt say anything about what year/trim 240sx comes with it. 1990 240sx: i dont think i have abs. lsd?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

doh!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

do you know though? can you tell me if i have lsd


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if u have hicas, you have lsd
if you have a gold pump infront on the passenger side of the engine bay, you have lsd


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

find that pic you have of the hicas and post it up in the FAQ. if you need a server to host it with, let me know... my new server should suffice


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this isnt my car, but is this the pump you are talking about?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

see the gold pump?? that would be the hicas pump which means VLSD 

chris, i don't know how to add pix in the faq =/


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i really get pissed when my pictures dont work. try again








but now i dont think it is based on the previous picture.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

still dont work


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuck. they work in preview


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

soory double post. i hope this works. if it doesnt...








or one without an arrow:








that gold thing right infront of the strut tower?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> see the gold pump?? that would be the hicas pump which means VLSD
> 
> chris, i don't know how to add pix in the faq =/


 no no no... i meant your little sticky... i'm not sure about the FAQ either... i'll find out though. It may not be possible.

and kaptainkrollio, that car doesn't have HICAS. the pump usually sits BEHIND the right side strut tower like in the pic in vsp3c's post. and just an FYI, imagestation pics don't always work. kinda sux...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

damn, i got my hopes up.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

imagestation is pissing me off!!!! 

and pic has been fixed in the sticky


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

that is a good pic for the sticky.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

*speakin of ABS...*

i just got my self a 97 240 base model, which does not have ABS , im pretty sure its possible to install one, but i cant find anywhere where it can be done


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why do you wanna install ABS???? it just makes things more confusing!!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

*installing* ABS is not something you ever want to spend the money and time to do. There are so many parts that would need to be changed out, including the ECU because it controls the ABS system. Not worth it IMO


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

alright, i guess that makes sense, but for those "just in case" situations, it made me start thinkin about it, Ill just watch my ass on the road


----------

